# If your dog swallows something...



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Another thing I was told by Bella's breeder. Make sure you hold the dog back after he/she throws the item up, because they will probably immediately try to eat it again!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

...and it may not be advised for sharp objects that could cause injuries on the way back up. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

I learned this the hard way. I was putting peroxide on a cut on my dogs leg and she licked it off and immediately began puking:yuck:


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

It all depends on what they swallow. MacKenzie had eaten some Borax, and I was told to give her milk instead.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Nairb said:


> ...and it may not be advised for sharp objects that could cause injuries on the way back up.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's great advice Joyce on how to get your dog to throw up but as Nairb pointed out it's just as important to make sure that getting your dog to throw up is the best tack to take. Making that call to the vet is of upmost importance if you're unsure.

Pete


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Also, always keep a sealed bottle. Once the hydrogen peroxide is open, it exposes it to air, and it loses its potency.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> That's great advice Joyce on how to get your dog to throw up but as Nairb pointed out it's just as important to make sure that getting your dog to throw up is the best tack to take. Making that call to the vet is of upmost importance if you're unsure.
> 
> Pete


Absolutely Pete! Nairb's advice is very important! I was just thinking about Bentley's sock issue and I saw where a dog just ate a cloth cat toy.
The call to the Vet is *the most important* part of this equation! 

Thank you Nairb for pointing that out.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

And once you do it, they're on to you and it is very hard to do again.


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

A tricky way to get them to (maybe!) drink the hydrogen peroxide without a wrestling match is to put a dollop of peanut butter in a bowl and add the hydrogen peroxide. Worked great the first time it was necessary (tulip bulb). The next time (Swiffer duster)?... not so much!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

My breeder said it's easiest using a turkey baster. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I had to make my Bear dog vomit a few times in her life.
She ate underwear, a cat toy, and a few other things.
Usually one dose of peroxide was enough to do it to her. I would usually give her some food as well-something in the stomach when it starts to gurgle helps with the whole vomiting thing!

One warning is that their poop will be green for a day or so after. I used to give mine some charcoal biscuits after they vomit to help them feel better.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

I want to caution folks that while Hydrogen Peroxide will induce vomiting you should check with the vet on how much should be given.

When I had to induce vomiting in a 36lb Golden I was advised to use 2 Teaspoons and then if she did not vomit in about 20 minutes to use 2 Teaspoons again.


----------



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

Well Lucca ate an underwear before and he vomited it out the next day (THANK GOD!). I didn't administer any peroxide or anything though. Was about to drag him to the vet.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

I feel yer pain, our puppy is only 4.5 months and has already eaten 2 socks, one underwear and 2 easter eggs. Luckily the clothing came up/out on their own, and we realised about the chocolate and got him to the vet within 2 hours. So this advice is really good to know as I'm pretty sure we'll have more of same problem in future, thanks!


----------

